# Tour of the Amsterdam Concertgebouw



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

On my New Year visit to Amsterdam, I took a backstage tour of the Concertgebouw (the Sunday concert was already sold out alas.)

Our guide was very good: an usher and music student. He took us to all the nooks and crannies of this splendid building, including the conductor's 'green room' where this epigram, reversed, was above the door, so only properly readable when the conductor looks in the mirror opposite.

"All concord's born of contraries"

(I'd post the photos, but for some reason the system keeps turning them on their side!)


----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> (I'd post the photos, but for some reason the system keeps turning them on their side!)


I recommend "photobucket" for forums everywhere.


----------

